# hi, any pros out there?  lowest oven temp for uncured  meats



## wishbonz (Jan 6, 2021)

hi, any pros out there? what is the lowest oven temp i can cook uncured product?  like uncured hot dogs, bologna  etc.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 7, 2021)

If you stick to the rule of 140 degrees in 4 hours you'll be good. 

Ryan


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jan 7, 2021)

225F...  Until that temp penetrates any single muscle meat product approx. 1/2"....
Ground meat products...   225F until the center of the meat internal temperature is 140F....


----------



## wishbonz (Jan 7, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> If you stick to the rule of 140 degrees in 4 hours you'll be good.
> 
> Ryan


thank you


----------



## wishbonz (Jan 7, 2021)

daveomak.fs said:


> 225F...  Until that temp penetrates any single muscle meat product approx. 1/2"....
> Ground meat products...   225F until the center of the meat internal temperature is 140F....


Thank you


----------



## wishbonz (Jan 7, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> If you stick to the rule of 140 degrees in 4 hours you'll be good.
> 
> Ryan


Thank you


----------



## rc4u (Jan 7, 2021)

i do 180 deg. for cured or uncured,


----------



## daveomak.fs (Jan 8, 2021)

rc4u said:


> i do 180 deg. for cured or uncured,




The USDA recommends 225F for uncured meats...


----------



## zwiller (Jan 8, 2021)

Answers have been given how to do it but take a closer look at these products that claim to be "uncured".  Uncured is often USDA lawyer speak for using celery juice powder instead of cure #1.  Celery juice powder contains naturally occurring nitrite.  Without nitrite your results will not taste as you expect.    

From TSM:
Celery Juice Powder (CJP) contains naturally occuring nitrites and nitrates (which breakdown to nitrites with the help of bacteria native in meat itself). CJP is now commonly being used for *giving sausages and meats a cured appearance and taste* without the use of synthetic sodium nitrite/nitrate. There is no standardized, USDA recommended curing time for specific amounts of CJP for consistent curing action so products using vegetable based nitrites/nitrates (such as CJP) must be cooked prior to consumption. CJP may clump/harden during transit in the Summer months, it is not spoiled and has not lost effectiveness, simply break up and/or use as weight measure instead of volume if this occurs to your CJP order.

Each packet (Net Wt. 1.25 oz.).

Recommended usage: 0.45% - 0.9% Celery Juice Powder of total weight of ground meat will bring sausage to 100 - 200ppm nitrite. *Approximately 1 oz per 20 lbs. Meat.*

Packaged Item Dimensions: 8.25" L, 6" W, 0.25 H
Net Weight: 1.25 oz.

_
*The USDA currently does not recognize naturally occurring nitrates as effective curing agents in meats, so if using Celery Juice Powder for products being sold to the public, the end-products must be labeled "Uncured". 
**The use of natural products, such as Celery Juice Powder, which contain nitrates are NOT recommended for making bacon._
https://www.sausagemaker.com/Celery-Juice-Powder-p/11-1031.htm


----------



## wishbonz (Jan 9, 2021)

daveomak.fs said:


> The USDA recommends 225F for uncured meats...


thank you


----------

